# Cheap schools



## Potbhe (Sep 3, 2010)

Which school is the cheapest for international students who wants to to bachelors degree in sydney?


----------



## stuadams (Feb 4, 2013)

In what subject area?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You can only get bachelor's at a uni.


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

You can do bachelor degrees in business at UCL ? and AICL private colleges.


----------

